

Thought experiment: survival tips if you were sent back 1000 years - elsewhen
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/06/time-travel-bac.html

======
schtog
I am scandinavian, I would just call my fellow countrymen the vikings and they
would chop all your heads off, take your money and your women and that would
be the end of that.

